# New ferry operator - a step closer?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

It would appear that Navmed will be no more but a company called Euroferries Limited have purhcased a catamaran for use on the Eastern Channel. No other info yet but here is a pic. Euroferries have paid about £17m for the ship. 

This type of fast craft can take coaches so presumably motorhomes will be welcome.

Rapide561


----------

